# Website survey for ProBio Healthcare (makers of intestaide IB)



## raza_m33hdy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear All,I am a business student from the University of Manchester (United Kingdom) working on a project based on digestive health supplements. I am conducting this project for Probio Healthcare (a company that specialises in manufacturing and selling immunity and digestive health supplements). I am writing to you all to gather opinions on the company's website. The address is http://www.probiohealthcare.com/ I want to know what you think of the website in terms of its usefulness to you, its presentation, ease of use etc. I have constructed a small questionnaire on survey monkey that will enable you to express your opinions. Link for survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=5qih...SuNle3lAg_3d_3dThe whole exercise should take no longer than 5 minutes to complete. Also, it is strictly for research purposes (no advertising or selling will be aimed at you). I will be extremely grateful for feedback of any kind. This survey is open to everyone so all opinions are welcome.Thank you for your time,Raza Mehdi.


----------



## RoultyFoosy (Nov 15, 2011)

Exciting. Will defintely be back


----------

